# Tabby next door can't keep track of her kittens



## Pepper (Jun 29, 2008)

Poor Fluffy. Can't keep track of her kits...

Pepper


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

That made my day!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Wayyy too cute!! Thanks for posting! Loved it


----------

